# Life is



## dsaranti (Jun 22, 2011)

_“__Life is ..._

_Life is a stunning white bird _
_streaking through the clear blue sky…
Life is a honeybee honing in on a beautiful wildflower…
Life is a gazelle running as fast as the speed of light…
Life is the golden eagle spreading its wings…
Life is the vividness of the leopard chasing its prey…
Life is the silence of the Sahara desert…
Life is the clear deep blue of the Aegean Sea…
Life is the searing white houses of the Cycladic isles__…(central Aegean Sea)_
_Life is the dazzling sunset of Santorini…*(*_*an idyllic Greek island, known word-wide for its breathtaking sunsets).
*_Life is the simple harmony of the Parthenon…
Life is saying you are sorry…
Life is forgiving…
Life is giving to your fellow human being…
Life is striving for knowledge…
Life is enjoying the simplest of things…
Life is loving each other forever…
Life is what you make it to be…
Life is my Elaine; _
_she embodies all of what I have just now portrayed…
Life is Elaine's inspiring beauty; _
_it is her romantic soul,_
_Life is her true passion for life”_


----------



## Chiefspider (Jun 22, 2011)

I good read, few things tho - I think that Elaine would have been more effective if you placed her in the beginning of the poem - and the explanation of Santorini breaks the flow in my opinion (I don't know about others, but if I find something in a piece I don't understand such as Santorini I'd look it up so I don't see a point in the explanation ) the repetitive "Life is" get a little annoying but I also feel it flows with the poem nicely, perhaps a few more breaks in between the repetitions?
 You have a great piece here I enjoyed the read keep up the good work


----------



## dsaranti (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words, I appreciate it. Dimitri


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 23, 2011)

I like this very much. I agree with Chiefspider's comments though - perhaps bringing Elaine in sooner would be more effective. I have written poems that repeat words at the beginning of every line. I think it can be very powerful, depending on the length of your poem. I love how you have done it and I think it flows very nicely, but as Chiefspider mentioned, perhaps you could add in one or two more lines to break the "Life is" pattern?

Just a thought.  Good job though - I think this is a really beautiful piece of work that is there to send a stunning message.


----------



## dsaranti (Jun 23, 2011)

many thanks. I take careful notes of all of my friends remarks. Unfortunately all my poems were posted on poet's website. The disk crashed and all my work was lost but for a few remnants. Best from Dimitri


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 23, 2011)

I am afraid I must agree with Chiefspider and Jinxi,both made some very valid points--however you created some gorgeous visual imagery. I enjoyed reading this . Thank you for posting this poem.---Peace--Jul


----------



## dsaranti (Jun 23, 2011)

I appreciate your comments and honesty. Have a nice day, Dimitri


----------

